# Anyone have moth brown and knight divine to compare?



## mspiggy (Mar 12, 2007)

Does anyone have moth brown and knight divine to compare?
They sound rather similar in shade.

TIA!


----------



## Calhoune (Mar 12, 2007)

_My camera is not the best, but I hope this gives you an idea atleast_






http://img294.imageshack.us/img294/7484/mothgu5.jpg

At the top:
Satin Taupe; Shimmery brown

In the Middle:
*Moth Brown*; Shimmery brown/grey/purple

Bottom:
Knight Divine; Shimmery deep dark grey

HTH!


----------



## poppy z (Mar 12, 2007)

moth brown : a grey-brown-mauve
knight divine : a grey blue

no flash: here knight div on the left/mothbrown on the right





here mothbrown on the left...





with flash:


----------



## petite-madame (Mar 12, 2007)




----------

